# New guy checking in & a quick Question



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey all - I have a 1997 TJ and recently picked up a used 6'9" Fisher Plow set up on a Minute Mount. I am only planning to plow my driveway and help out a couple of neighbors - no commercial plowing activity.

Here are a few quck iPhone pics from the October 29th NorEaster in NJ -->



















I bought a set of AirLift bags for the front because with the plow attached the front sags a bunch. I need to steal some time this weekend to get the bags mounted up.

One quick question - When the plow is attached and driving slowly in reverse, I can hear some light metallic scraping noise - noting horrific but definately not something that i am comfortable with either. Doesnt happen in forward, and the noise if fairly faint and coming from the front end. I looked for obvious signs of rubbing and couldnt see anything. *Any idea what could be causing the noise?* (u-joints maybe?)


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Front drive shaft rubbing on the exhaust.


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Meister - that sounds reasonable. I'll be sure to check out that area underneath for some obvious signs of contact. I was looking toward the axles as a point of contact but based on engine flex & only reverse your sugestion is likely spot on.

Appreciate the quick reply!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Nice rig. 

Those Fisher plows look robust. 

Is that the ST model?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

I've seen the dust shields for the front brakes get bent and make the noise only in reverse. Just pull them away from the rotor a bit.


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

Hubjeep;1341837 said:


> Nice rig.
> 
> Those Fisher plows look robust.
> 
> Is that the ST model?


LD Series plow (now referred to as SD) and yes although a residential model the thing is a beast!


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

very nice. did you get the whole set-up complete? I need to find something for my tj quick


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

cjshloman;1342925 said:


> very nice. did you get the whole set-up complete? I need to find something for my tj quick


YUP - found it on CraigsList in Putnam County, NY. Complete plow, frame, wiring harness, controller and both mounting plates for the TJ for $1800. (not too bad for the NY Trai-state area)


----------

